# Environmental Sources of Scrapie Prions



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Greetings Michigan Hunters !

I tend to be long winded some times, so i thought i might just post this link below. 

I think some of you might find interest in some of the data. please remember this when thinking of CWD.

i.e. TSE Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy. 

I have still yet to get an answer on the highly unusual cases of goat scrapie in Michigan. but it don't mean i ain't trying :SHOCKED::help:


...kind regards, terry




Thursday, February 17, 2011

Environmental Sources of Scrapie Prions

http://scrapie-usa.blogspot.com/2011/02/environmental-sources-of-scrapie-prions.html


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I read both the reports and the blogs on your link until my eyes blurred. It is an amazing collection of information. However I believe that it demonstrated that there is as much agreement as there is disagreement. Also it proves one of your statements (I believe it was yours and others.) that a great deal of investigation/study remains to be done to fill in all of the blanks (these are my words). It is indeed hair raising reading but it is not without hopeful and positive contributions.

There is more about means of transmission, dealing with infected animals live and dead, and other items that I had never before read on this subject that it was more that I could comprehend in one reading. I would like to hear more about the methodology utilized in the UK that supposedly lowered disease incidence. Also the goat incidence in Michigan that was mentioned and then commentary refused by Mich experts has created a lot of curiosity on my part. One item that I seemed to find agreement and personal interest in, was that once an infected animal/s were found in a specific location that removing the infection in that localized area was nearly impossible. In fact the treatment of this type of disease is as difficult to get a handle on as is the effort to pinpoint the origin. 

Terry, please feel free to correct me if I have miscommunicated anything that I read. I must admit that a single reading of all the material has left me spinning. It is also more clear to me, after reading your personal story, why the study of this disease is such a passion for you.

I don't know if these reports will change my view or particular feeling for or against various methods of deer hunting or of deer hunting itself but they certainly have provided material for me to chew on for a long time to come. Pardon the pun but I had to find a little humor for balance.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

hello there ridgewalker...thanks for taking the time to read it. still makes my head spin too. as far as to ;


>>>I would like to hear more about the methodology utilized in the UK that supposedly lowered disease incidence.<<<


it was the mad cow feed ban. a simple look at the figures from the time the ban was put into place, until today. you still have your occational BAB's and BARB's, but this was to be expected as to all the tainted feed was not destroyed, some was fed out over a period of time, thank's to the neglegence of the feed industry ;


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/08/24002001.pdf




OF course, here in the USA, as late as 2007, some 10 years after the partial and voluntary mad cow feed ban was put into place here, some 10 MILLION POUNDS OF SUSPECT BANNED SRM FEED WENT INTO COMMERCE, in two recalls alone ;


10,000,000+ LBS. of PROHIBITED BANNED MAD COW FEED I.E. BLOOD LACED MBM IN COMMERCE USA 2007

Date: March 21, 2007 at 2:27 pm PST

RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: VETERINARY MEDICINES -- CLASS II

___________________________________

PRODUCT

Bulk cattle feed made with recalled Darling's 85% Blood Meal, Flash Dried, Recall # V-024-2007

CODE

Cattle feed delivered between 01/12/2007 and 01/26/2007

RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER

Pfeiffer, Arno, Inc, Greenbush, WI. by conversation on February 5, 2007.

Firm initiated recall is ongoing.

REASON

Blood meal used to make cattle feed was recalled because it was cross- contaminated with prohibited bovine meat and bone meal that had been manufactured on common equipment and labeling did not bear cautionary BSE statement.

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE

42,090 lbs.

DISTRIBUTION

WI

___________________________________

PRODUCT

Custom dairy premix products: MNM ALL PURPOSE Pellet, HILLSIDE/CDL Prot- Buffer Meal, LEE, M.-CLOSE UP PX Pellet, HIGH DESERT/ GHC LACT Meal, TATARKA, M CUST PROT Meal, SUNRIDGE/CDL PROTEIN Blend, LOURENZO, K PVM DAIRY Meal, DOUBLE B DAIRY/GHC LAC Mineral, WEST PIONT/GHC CLOSEUP Mineral, WEST POINT/GHC LACT Meal, JENKS, J/COMPASS PROTEIN Meal, COPPINI - 8# SPECIAL DAIRY Mix, GULICK, L-LACT Meal (Bulk), TRIPLE J - PROTEIN/LACTATION, ROCK CREEK/GHC MILK Mineral, BETTENCOURT/GHC S.SIDE MK-MN, BETTENCOURT #1/GHC MILK MINR, V&C DAIRY/GHC LACT Meal, VEENSTRA, F/GHC LACT Meal, SMUTNY, A- BYPASS ML W/SMARTA, Recall # V-025-2007

CODE

The firm does not utilize a code - only shipping documentation with commodity and weights identified.

RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER

Rangen, Inc, Buhl, ID, by letters on February 13 and 14, 2007. Firm initiated recall is complete.

REASON

Products manufactured from bulk feed containing blood meal that was cross contaminated with prohibited meat and bone meal and the labeling did not bear cautionary BSE statement.

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE

9,997,976 lbs.

DISTRIBUTION

ID and NV

END OF ENFORCEMENT REPORT FOR MARCH 21, 2007

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/EnforcementReports/2007/ucm120446.htm

BANNED MAD COW FEED IN COMMERCE IN ALABAMA (where h-g-BSEalabama mad cow was documented)

Date: September 6, 2006 at 7:58 am PST PRODUCT

a) EVSRC Custom dairy feed, Recall # V-130-6;

b) Performance Chick Starter, Recall # V-131-6;

c) Performance Quail Grower, Recall # V-132-6;

d) Performance Pheasant Finisher, Recall # V-133-6.

CODE None RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER Donaldson & Hasenbein/dba J&R Feed Service, Inc., Cullman, AL, by telephone on June 23, 2006 and by letter dated July 19, 2006. Firm initiated recall is complete.

REASON

Dairy and poultry feeds were possibly contaminated with ruminant based protein.

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 477.72 tons

DISTRIBUTION AL

______________________________

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/enforce/2006/ENF00968.html

PRODUCT Bulk custom dairy pre-mixes,

Recall # V-120-6 CODE None RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER Ware Milling Inc., Houston, MS, by telephone on June 23, 2006. Firm initiated recall is complete. REASON Possible contamination of dairy animal feeds with ruminant derived meat and bone meal.

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 350 tons

DISTRIBUTION AL and MS

______________________________

PRODUCT

a) Tucker Milling, LLC Tm 32% Sinking Fish Grower, #2680-Pellet, 50 lb. bags, Recall # V-121-6;

b) Tucker Milling, LLC #31120, Game Bird Breeder Pellet, 50 lb. bags, Recall # V-122-6;

c) Tucker Milling, LLC #31232 Game Bird Grower, 50 lb. bags, Recall # V-123-6;

d) Tucker Milling, LLC 31227-Crumble, Game Bird Starter, BMD Medicated, 50 lb bags, Recall # V-124-6;

e) Tucker Milling, LLC #31120, Game Bird Breeder, 50 lb bags, Recall # V-125-6;

f) Tucker Milling, LLC #30230, 30 % Turkey Starter, 50 lb bags, Recall # V-126-6;

g) Tucker Milling, LLC #30116, TM Broiler Finisher, 50 lb bags, Recall # V-127-6

CODE All products manufactured from 02/01/2005 until 06/20/2006 RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER Recalling Firm: Tucker Milling LLC, Guntersville, AL, by telephone and visit on June 20, 2006, and by letter on June 23, 2006. Manufacturer: H. J. Baker and Brothers Inc., Stamford, CT. Firm initiated recall is ongoing.

REASON Poultry and fish feeds which were possibly contaminated with ruminant based protein were not labeled as "Do not feed to ruminants".

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 7,541-50 lb bags

DISTRIBUTION AL, GA, MS, and TN

END OF ENFORCEMENT REPORT FOR AUGUST 9, 2006

###

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ENFORCE/2006/ENF00964.html

Subject: MAD COW FEED RECALL AL AND FL VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 125 TONS Products manufactured from 02/01/2005 until 06/06/2006

Date: August 6, 2006 at 6:16 pm PST PRODUCT

a) CO-OP 32% Sinking Catfish, Recall # V-100-6;

b) Performance Sheep Pell W/Decox/A/N, medicated, net wt. 50 lbs, Recall # V-101-6;

c) Pro 40% Swine Conc Meal -- 50 lb, Recall # V-102-6;

d) CO-OP 32% Sinking Catfish Food Medicated, Recall # V-103-6;

e) "Big Jim's" BBB Deer Ration, Big Buck Blend, Recall # V-104-6;

f) CO-OP 40% Hog Supplement Medicated Pelleted, Tylosin 100 grams/ton, 50 lb. bag, Recall # V-105-6;

g) Pig Starter Pell II, 18% W/MCDX Medicated 282020, Carbadox -- 0.0055%, Recall # V-106-6;

h) CO-OP STARTER-GROWER CRUMBLES, Complete Feed for Chickens from Hatch to 20 Weeks, Medicated, Bacitracin Methylene Disalicylate, 25 and 50 Lbs, Recall # V-107-6;

i) CO-OP LAYING PELLETS, Complete Feed for Laying Chickens, Recall # 108-6;

j) CO-OP LAYING CRUMBLES, Recall # V-109-6;

k) CO-OP QUAIL FLIGHT CONDITIONER MEDICATED, net wt 50 Lbs, Recall # V-110-6;

l) CO-OP QUAIL STARTER MEDICATED, Net Wt. 50 Lbs, Recall # V-111-6;

m) CO-OP QUAIL GROWER MEDICATED, 50 Lbs, Recall # V-112-6 CODE

Product manufactured from 02/01/2005 until 06/06/2006

RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER Alabama Farmers Cooperative, Inc., Decatur, AL, by telephone, fax, email and visit on June 9, 2006. FDA initiated recall is complete.

REASON Animal and fish feeds which were possibly contaminated with ruminant based protein not labeled as "Do not feed to ruminants".

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 125 tons

DISTRIBUTION AL and FL

END OF ENFORCEMENT REPORT FOR AUGUST 2, 2006

###

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/enforce/2006/ENF00963.html

MAD COW FEED RECALL USA EQUALS 10,878.06 TONS NATIONWIDE Sun Jul 16, 2006 09:22 71.248.128.67

RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: VETERINARY MEDICINE -- CLASS II

______________________________

PRODUCT

a) PRO-LAK, bulk weight, Protein Concentrate for Lactating Dairy Animals, Recall # V-079-6;

b) ProAmino II, FOR PREFRESH AND LACTATING COWS, net weight 50lb (22.6 kg), Recall # V-080-6;

c) PRO-PAK, MARINE & ANIMAL PROTEIN CONCENTRATE FOR USE IN ANIMAL FEED, Recall # V-081-6;

d) Feather Meal, Recall # V-082-6 CODE

a) Bulk

b) None

c) Bulk

d) Bulk

RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER H. J. Baker & Bro., Inc., Albertville, AL, by telephone on June 15, 2006 and by press release on June 16, 2006. Firm initiated recall is ongoing.

REASON

Possible contamination of animal feeds with ruminent derived meat and bone meal.

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE 10,878.06 tons

DISTRIBUTION Nationwide

END OF ENFORCEMENT REPORT FOR July 12, 2006

###

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/enforce/2006/ENF00960.html



you can read more here ;



Friday, January 7, 2011 

MEAT AND BONE MEAL AND MINERAL FEED ADDITIVES MAY INCREASE THE RISK OF ORAL PRION DISEASE TRANSMISSION 

Journal of Toxicology and Environmental Health, Part A, 74:161166, 2011 Copyright © Taylor & Francis Group, LLC ISSN: 1528-7394 print / 1087-2620 online DOI: 10.1080/15287394.2011.529066




http://transmissiblespongiformencep...1/01/meat-and-bone-meal-and-mineral-feed.html



also, on the BARB's and BAB's ;


http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/fa...controls-eradication/feedban-bornafterban.htm



http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/diseases/atoz/bse/controls-eradication/feed-ban.htm



YOU can see the drastic reduction in BSE cases once the feed ban took effect ;


http://www.defra.gov.uk/vla/science/docs/sci_tse_stats_gboverview.pdf


general stats here ;


http://www.defra.gov.uk/vla/science/docs/sci_tse_stats_gen.pdf


age related stats here ;


http://www.defra.gov.uk/vla/science/docs/sci_tse_stats_age.pdf


list of documented BARB's here ;

http://www.defra.gov.uk/vla/science/docs/sci_tse_stats_barb.pdf


please remember, most all this science is/was based on only the typical (what ever the hell that means) c-BSE i.e. UK strain. it does NOT include science on the atypical cases, in which we now know that the L-atypical-BSE strain is much more virulent, and the science is still out on many issues relating there from, including human and animal health. ...



>>> Also the goat incidence in Michigan that was mentioned and then commentary refused by Mich experts has created a lot of curiosity on my part. <<<



AS of December 31, 2010, there have been 8 CASES of scrapie in Goats in Michigan. This is a highly disturbing, and should be investigated at once. 



the map for scrapie in goats is about page 13 here ;


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/downloads/monthly_scrapie_rpt.pps



http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7-125-1572_3628---S,00.html



THE disturbing factor in all this is this, CWD and Scrapie appear to transmit freely and easily horizontally, as where with BSE with cattle, this is supposedly only a rare event. however, with the TSE strains mutating in different species i.e. BSE, CWD, and Scrapie, scientists are concerned that a strain may arise in cattle that WOULD easily transmit horizontally, and this would be devastating to the cattle industry. 


>>> I don't know if these reports will change my view or particular feeling for or against various methods of deer hunting or of deer hunting itself but they certainly have provided material for me to chew on for a long time to come. Pardon the pun but I had to find a little humor for balance <<<



as long as your not chewing on these good buddy :SHOCKED::cwm27:



CONFIDENTIAL

Rocky Mountain oysters, mountain oysters, prairie oysters, Montana tendergroin or swinging sirloin

see chewing cattle nuts ;


http://web.archive.org/web/20030513183927/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1993/08/12002001.pdf



kindest regards,
terry





ridgewalker said:


> I read both the reports and the blogs on your link until my eyes blurred. It is an amazing collection of information. However I believe that it demonstrated that there is as much agreement as there is disagreement. Also it proves one of your statements (I believe it was yours and others.) that a great deal of investigation/study remains to be done to fill in all of the blanks (these are my words). It is indeed hair raising reading but it is not without hopeful and positive contributions.
> 
> There is more about means of transmission, dealing with infected animals live and dead, and other items that I had never before read on this subject that it was more that I could comprehend in one reading. I would like to hear more about the methodology utilized in the UK that supposedly lowered disease incidence. Also the goat incidence in Michigan that was mentioned and then commentary refused by Mich experts has created a lot of curiosity on my part. One item that I seemed to find agreement and personal interest in, was that once an infected animal/s were found in a specific location that removing the infection in that localized area was nearly impossible. In fact the treatment of this type of disease is as difficult to get a handle on as is the effort to pinpoint the origin.
> 
> ...


----------



## vexilar4life (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting point


----------

